# any help would b great 2 68 gto 4 speed projects matching#'s value help



## newbreed (Jun 29, 2013)

I found a couple 1968 gto 4 speed w/ a/c that have been sitting in an impound yard for 30 years and I need to know what you guys think i should realistically offer..the vins are 242378r155506, and 242378K104525 and i'll post a couple pics..any info would b great..... these are matching numbers but look like they need a lot of work which is fine i just need some good advice..thanks


----------



## newbreed (Jun 29, 2013)

*more pics*

some more pics


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's really tough to value either car just from photos and not knowing specific details (for example, if one of them happened to be a 68 1/2 Ram Air II car that could easily make the value double or more).

So keep in mind this is really nothing more than a wild guess... but I'd value them "in the neighborhood" of $2000 to $4000, each. From what I can see, the condition of the sheet metal looks better on the second 'yellowish' car so on that basis I'd pick that one if I was going to take just one. However, it's also a vinyl top car and there can be all manner of evil lurking under that top. A better approach would be to get both and then build the 'best' one using parts from both of them.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That looks like it could be Pearsonville, out in the Mojave desert. I'm with Bear on price, a bit less, perhaps. Say 3k tops per car. They could both be parted out for more than that, and keep in mind that both cars will cost much more to restore than they'll be worth, unless one of them is a round port car. That said, with no rust issues, you could put together a driver quality car and save it from the scrapper at the same time. Win-win........


----------

